# RSS feed available



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Someone requested a RSS feed from me some months ago. The feed would allow following the recent forum posts without logging in.

Now I stumbled to it. I guess in the recent upgrade the good people at vBulletin.com added it in:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/external.php?type=RSS


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Not in Microsoft explorer*

BTW, I just realized that the above worked fine using Firefox browser.

However, IE browser reported that Internet Explorer cannot show the feed because it does not support feeds using DTD.

Someone more savvy with the topic may want to shed more light on this.


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Harri, it works fine with NewsFire, which is a Macintosh RSS aggregator. You might just want to recommend that people use a client-side reader or Feedbucket (http://www.feedbucket.com/) to access the RSS feed; those of us who are geeky enough to care should be able to handle these pretty easily.

That said, if anyone is unfamiliar with RSS but can't live without yet another drain on their productivity, Wikipedia has a decent primer at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS.

Cheers, 
Leanne


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Harri. It works fine in firefox with live bookmarks.

Anyone using IE deserves what they get IMHO.:twisted:


----------

